# ID please



## Kraken (Apr 12, 2009)

I recently went snorkeling along some jetties and caught this fish. I'm assuming he is a goby of some sort and is doing very well in the tank. He is very peaceful and has a really good personality. When I first put him in the tank he seemed a bit drab as far as his coloration goes (a grey motled coloration) but a few seconds later when he got on the white sand he started changing colors at will blending into the substrate around him. He will change almost exactly the color of the sand and then he gets on the rocks and changes from a light grey to a dark grey. He will even through in a splash of green if he is on a rock that has some algae on it. I've been looking to find out what kind of fish he is but to no avail, if anyone has a clue..I would be really interested.

oh and a couple pics of my PS, the boss of my tank lol 8)


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

This looks like a fish I had bought from my LFS. He called it a "bullet" goby. I don't remember the fish changing color all that much, but he was awesome at cleaning the sand! He would pick up grains of sand and filter it through his gills, it appeared. I did have a problem with him jumping from the tank one weekend when I was in Vermont. I have a sand-sifting starfish, so I've yet to replace him.

hope that helps.

If you're lucky, maybe the goby and PS will pair up...


----------

